# I Can't Believe It



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I can't believe that I wasted two years with the 921 not knowing about the difference between "Line Mode" and "RF Mode". I was always complaining about the background music being too loud and not being able to hear the voices as well. I can't believe that it took getting a 942 to find out the if you change it from the default "Line Mode" to "RF Mode" the voices become louder and the background music becomes softer. How stupid could I be. I'm glad I eventually found out and thought some of you out there should know it as well. Too bad it took me two years to find out. Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for pointing out this helpful feature that some of us might not have been aware of. I am glad you like the 942. I have had great luck with the 942's I have.

Thanks Dish!!!

Jon


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Isn't there a reason that Line Mode is the default?


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

According to the 942 user manual. the default line mode is required if you wish to hear Dolby digital sound. RF mode is for ordinary stereo only. I would suggest that you adjust your stereo receiver balance to increase the center volume level, as that is where the voices should be coming from. Of course, if you're only using your TV speakers for sound, then you may be right in choosing RF output on the 942.


----------

